# δράση εντός έδρας



## Alexandra (May 22, 2011)

Μήπως έχετε κάποια πρόταση για απόδοση;
http://www.sfm.gr/ekpedefsi_entos_Dim.htm


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2011)

_In-School Action_ είναι μια ιδέα για τέτοιο τίτλο, όπως εδώ π.χ. Για το action όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι το πιο κατάλληλο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Αντιγράφω από τη σελίδα που μας δίνεις (τα έντονα δικά τους):
"Δράση εντός Έδρας"
Οι μαθητές που έλαβαν μέρος στα προγράμματα αυτά συμμετείχαν με δύο αρχικές συναντήσεις σε ένα *μουσικό εργαστήρι* υπό την καθοδήγηση εκπαιδευτικών - ειδικευμένων συνεργατών της Καμεράτα *στο χώρο του σχολείου τους*. 

Εκεί πραγματοποιήθηκε μία σειρά ποικίλων ομαδικών δραστηριοτήτων όπως: επεξεργασία μουσικού παραμυθιού, μουσικά παιχνίδια, ζωγραφική κ.ά. Με σημείο αναφοράς τη διδακτική ύλη της τάξης τους, τα παιδιά εξερεύνησαν τη φωνή, την αναπνοή, και χρησιμοποίησαν το σώμα τους σε μουσικά παιχνίδια ρυθμού και αυτοσχεδιασμών. Κατασκεύασαν κρουστά, πνευστά και έγχορδα μουσικά όργανα και συμμετείχαν σε δραστηριότητες δημιουργικής ακρόασης, βασισμένες σε αποσπάσματα από το ρεπερτόριο της Καμεράτα.​


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2011)

Οι Φίλοι της Μουσικής έχουν και το «εκτός έδρας», αλλά δεν βρήκα αν έχουν κάποια «επίσημη» απόδοση για το ένα ή το άλλο αγγλικό. 
Το σχολειό εδώ έχει _in-school music programme_ και _outreach_.

Στο Μέγαρο βρήκα αυτό:
Camerata goes to school
Since its foundation and with the support of the Friends of Music Society, the Athens Camerata has shown a strong commitment to educational programmes. In 2004, in collaboration with the Ministry of Education, Lifelong Learning and Religious Affairs, the orchestra started a series of concerts at high schools all over Athens while since 2005 it has been developing several educational programmes for primary schools.
http://www.megaron.gr/default.asp?la=2&pid=143
Ελληνικό:
http://www.megaron.gr/default.asp?pid=143&la=1


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2011)

Ναι, έψαξα κι εγώ και το είδα ότι δεν έχουν επίσημη αγγλική απόδοση. Εμείς έχουμε καμιά πρόταση;


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2011)

Με μπερδεύουν τα εισαγωγικά και δεν καταλαβαίνω αν τελικά η δράση ήταν εντός έδρας, αν το πρόγραμμα λέγεται Δράση εντός Έδρας ή κάτι άλλο που δεν κατάλαβα. Ευτυχώς το εξηγεί πιο κάτω. 
In school activity

ΥΓ Βλέπω και την άκλιτη Καμεράτα...


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2011)

Έχω μια μικρή αντίρρηση για το In School Activity. Έτσι θα ονόμαζαν μέσα στο ίδιο το σχολείο κάποια δραστηριότητα που προσφέρουν μέσα στο σχολείο, και μεταφράζεται απ' ό,τι ξέρω "ενδοσχολικές δραστηριότητες". 
Δηλαδή ξεκινάμε από Δράση Εντός Έδρας και με αντίστροφη μετάφραση φτάνουμε σε Ενδοσχολικές Δραστηριότητες; Πρόκειται για πρόγραμμα του Μεγάρου, όπου φεύγουν οι καλλιτέχνες και οι παιδαγωγοί από το Μέγαρο και πάνε στα σχολεία, και ψάχνω για κάποια απόδοση που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με ασφάλεια και αντιστρόφως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2011)

Κάτι σαν (Taking) Action To You;


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2011)

Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω. Δηλαδή, φέρνουμε τη δράση σ' εσάς, στην έδρα σας.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2011)

Αν ακολουθήσεις το σύνδεσμο που έδωσα θα δεις ότι η φράση χρησιμοποιείται έτσι για παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα από το ίδρυμα που πάει στο σχολείο και κάνει τη δραστηριότητα. 
Δε λέω ότι είναι η μόνη λύση, φυσικά.


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2011)

Από μια πολύ γρήγορη ματιά, μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι έχουμε έναν τίτλο προγράμματος που θέλει να έχει την τσαχπινιά του και δεν θα έπρεπε κατ' αρχήν να μεταφραστεί εντελώς περιγραφικά - αν και βέβαια αυτό αποτελεί αποδεκτή λύση, αν δεν βρεθεί τίποτα καλύτερο. Το μυαλό μου πάει προς αποδόσεις όπως "Action in situ" ή "On the spot".


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2011)

Ακριβώς αυτή ήταν η ένστασή μου. Δημιούργησαν έναν πιασάρικο τίτλο, δεν τους αξίζει να τον ισοπεδώσουμε.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2011)

Αν είναι για αμερικάνικο κοινό ίσως κάτι του στυλ Schools programme a home run
home run (noun) : an impressive success <the president's speech was a home run>


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2011)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο σκεφτόμαστε, Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο ελεύθερη μπορεί να είναι η απόδοσή σου. Να αρχίσουμε άραγε να σκεφτόμαστε και λύσεις του είδους "Being there - With you" ή "At your side, at your place" ;


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο ελεύθερη μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αυτή η απόδοση, αλλά είπα να φτιάξω ένα βιντεορογράφημα. ;-\
Θέμη, άψογη ασίστ.  Being there,..with you,.. at your side...At your place.


----------

